

90 second product pitch video in stop motion on a $5 budget - jayniz
http://blog.gymheroapp.com/84234462

======
GiraffeNecktie
I thought it was a great low cost pitch. One nitpick is that the "$5 budget"
is a little bit of a stretch unless your time is worth nothing (several people
over two days should count for something).

~~~
jayniz
True - we had a lot of fun (and drank a lot of beer) while shooting the video,
so it was practically free time ;)

But yeah, not totally free!

------
citricsquid
I saw this exact proposal (using stop motion to create a budget product video)
a couple of days back, seems the idea has some viability. I think for me at
least the most important thing about a product video is the audio is good
quality, the speaker has a good speaking voice and the explanation is concise;
the actual picture content isn't relevant unless it's of the actual product.

~~~
jayniz
Yeah, see the end of our blog post (credits). It all goes back to that hacker
news post you're referring to :) He's got some great stuff on his blog

------
leeooh
Great video! I did one myself for a Startup weekend in Bogota, so I didn't
have many resources, fortunately I was able to use a voice over talent from
Voice123 which made it look way better:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Z...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZKmaiq2McX8)

------
guice
I snagged your app; I'm curious on how it'll work. I've been using another
iPhone app for this very reason: simple, straight to the point, quick entry.
It just doesn't have the auto-fill stuff you mentioned, plus some UI mishaps.
But, so far, it hasn't had me wishing for my good ol' notebook, like others
have. I'll see if your app meets the grade!

------
helipad
Commendable effort, but the camera, microphone, lighting, beer, coffee and
time certainly don't cost $5.

~~~
jayniz
Beer: would have bought it anyways, it was a weekend Camera: was present
anyways Mic: was present anyways Lighting: found it in the basement Coffe:
would have bought it anyways

So all it really took was time. But yeah, if you start from zero with no
possessions, it's definitely more than $5 ;)

~~~
pavel_lishin
Heck, just think how much it would cost to buy all the hydrogen you need to
create the universe.

~~~
jayniz
valid point. crap. i'll adjust the title. :-D

------
krmmalik
OK - I bought the app cos i've been looking for something like this, and I
admire your creativity in putting something together on a shoestring budget.
Now please dont let me down :p

~~~
jayniz
Cool! :) Won't let you down, we got some cool stuff in the pipeline. And if
you're missing stuff, hello@gymheroapp.com is always there!

~~~
krmmalik
I've sent you across some feedback. It's all well intended ;-)

------
yummystevo
the animation is awesome. Looks like it took time. yo seriously, hit me up
where I work when you need voice over people. Im at Voice123.Got folks who
work from home with their own studios and produce this type of stuff at
affordable costs.

------
s04p
awesome! How much have you guys been pumpin for that video? ;)

~~~
jayniz
haha :)

------
abuiles
Sweet video!.

~~~
jayniz
thanks! the sean connery explicit lyrics edit is my favorite ;)

------
rickyconnolly
Chicken leg!

------
sippndipp
Sweet!

~~~
jayniz
(bow)

